# 18047 fault code help



## ddgolf4 (Jul 18, 2005)

hi i have mk3 whit 1.8t swap and i have the fault code 18047 
i change the pedal and the code come again 
i change the tps and the trotle body and the code come again
my ecm have no imo
what wrong
need help please


----------



## ddgolf4 (Jul 18, 2005)

morning bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: 18047 fault code help (ddgolf4)*

6) When posting questions involving trouble codes, post the complete code(s), and the text that comes with them - both lines. Do not omit anything, and don't drop any digits, not even a leading zero! Make sure to mention which controller (Engine, ABS, etc.) had the fault code(s).
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1201719
Posting an AutoScan would be best.


----------



## ddgolf4 (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: 18047 fault code help ([email protected])*

ok 18047 accelerator position sensor 1/2 (g79/g185) implausible signal
thank for your help


----------



## ddgolf4 (Jul 18, 2005)

this is the full code 
Tuesday,14,August,2007,15:44:53:34331
VAG-COM Version: Release 704.1
Address 01: Engine
Control Module Part Number: 
Component and/or Version: 
Software Coding: 
Work Shop Code: 
8 Faults Found:
17834 - EVAP Purge Valve (N80): Open Circuit 
P1426 - 35-00 - -
17956 - Boost Pressure Regulation Valve (N75): Open Circuit 
P1548 - 35-00 - -
17840 - Secondary Air Injection Solenoid Valve (N112): Open Circuit 
P1432 - 35-00 - -
17695 - Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249): Open Circuit 
P1287 - 35-00 - -
17881 - EVAP Leak Detection Pump: Open Circuit 
P1473 - 35-00 - -
18057 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from ABS Controller 
P1649 - 35-00 - -
18058 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from Instrument Cluster 
P1650 - 35-00 - -
17931 - Crash Signal from Airbag Controller: Implausible Signal 
P1523 - 35-00 - -
Readiness: N/A


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (ddgolf4)*

I don't see anything about the accelerator in that scan. Is your car missing all the stuff mentioned in the other faults?


----------



## ddgolf4 (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

the 18047 is on but i miss write


----------



## vdub techvw (May 21, 2007)

replace your fuel pump relay


----------



## ddgolf4 (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (vdub techvw)*

thank you for help 
i see the problem


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (ddgolf4)*

Looks like someone didn't want the chip to escape during the night and run away.


----------



## ddgolf4 (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

the gt30r is to hot in mk3


----------



## SB_Beetle (Oct 11, 2003)

*I see what's wrong!*

Oh wow! That looks like somebody melted a plastic candle over it. It's also better info than a Vag-Com could give. Talk about implausible signal.








And it definitely has no imo (now)











_Modified by SB_Beetle at 10:23 PM 8-22-2007_


----------

